# New Age Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

So I've recently stumbled upon this fantastic genre and have realized that my music fits extremely well into this genre of music! It was great to discover where I fit in musically, and that I actually have a niche I fit into nicely!

Anyways, I was hoping those who are more knowledgeable about this genre could post recommendations of artists/albums to check out. I tend to like the albums that focus on the natural instrument sound rather than the synths/electronic side of the genre.

Thanks,

I'll start with this fantastic track by Laura Sullivan on the CD "Piano Solos" I found and now own:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Piano: George Winston (Winter into spring)
Oboe and guitar: Tingstad and Rumbel (Homeland)
Saxophone: Paul Winter (Canyon lullaby)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Piano: George Winston (Winter into spring)
> Oboe and guitar: Tingstad and Rumbel (Homeland)
> Saxophone: Paul Winter (Canyon lullaby)


I have tried out George Winston already and loved what I heard, he's definitely on my list.

I found "Acoustic Garden" by Tingstad and Rumbel but not Homeland on Spotify. This one is sound great to me! It also seems it has hand drums and piano on it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My bro was a huge fan of Enya. She is generally considered new age. Oh and Sarah Brightman too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> My bro was a huge fan of Enya. She is generally considered new age.


I prefer the instrumental stuff more.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But I used to listen to Enya, definitely.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock, now I'm thinking you were giving song suggestions not album suggestions... :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, they're albums. But in all three cases, other albums will give you a good idea what their music is like.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For the vocal side of New Age, aside from Enya (or quite possibly ahead of her): Moya Brennan (also known as Maire Brennan, Enya's sister), Loreena McKennitt and Connie Dover.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Really enjoyed the song Canyon Lullaby, that was beautiful.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is the album canyon lullaby all solo sax like I hope it is?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The whole album is great imo (edit: solo sax and nature sounds, but done in very good taste). Probably my favourite album in the genre.

I'll come back to this thread in a week or so. The CD tower with our New Age CD's is in our little apartment near our home which is currently occupied by my mother in law.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I certainly don't feel as comfortable buying New Age CDs blindly as I do with Classical music. The genre is so diverse, and there are certainly sides of it I don't enjoy as much.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fully agree. More than in any other genre, the ratio rubbish/gems is very high.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> The whole album is great imo (edit: solo sax and nature sounds, but done in very good taste). Probably my favourite album in the genre.
> 
> I'll come back to this thread in a week or so. The CD tower with our New Age CD's is in our little apartment near our home which is currently occupied by my mother in law.


Ya, I can enjoy the nature sounds if done in good taste. I got an Indian Flute album that mixes the flute with sounds of nature, and I love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is very very good as well. Superb even!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like how Winston is a bit more abstract!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I discovered a New Age group called "Secret Garden". They have minimal vocals, with long instrumental passages. I really enjoy it, very beautiful!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

*Windham Hill* was the trailblazing New Age label, started back in the 1980s by guitarist William Ackerman, so anything from their stable of artists is a solid bet, including George Winston (and if you like his piano style, I'd direct you to Liz Story as well - more light-jazz than Winston, but still a favorite of mine - her debut album, _Solid Colors_, is a masterpiece). Windham Hill has dozens and dozens of sampler/combination/thematic albums, so you can easily check out whom you'd like to hear more of (I recommend the _A Winter's Solstice_ series, particularly the first three).


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure precisely how you define New Age music but within my definition I totally love the work of Deuter and have for years.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I must admit, I'm more into _old age _music ... and other old age things as well.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I like music of the new age but I'm not sure I like New Age music. Possibly with very few exceptions, e.g. Eno, although I'm not exactly sure what defines this genre and who are considered to represent it. Could someone make a list of the best known representatives?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I like music of the new age but I'm not sure I like New Age music. Possibly with very few exceptions, e.g. Eno, although I'm not exactly sure what defines this genre and who are considered to represent it. Could someone make a list of the best known representatives?


It's quite a diverse genre. It's based on being soothing, relaxing, and meant to calm the mind and find tranquility. Enya is the most popular representative of this genre, but I don't care for her much.

I don't think there are many other mainstream artists in this genre, but you could look into some of the recommendations in this thread thus far and see what you think!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

As a collector of New Age CDs, my Top Seven artists of this genre are Enya, Enigma, Yanni, Jim Brickman, Kitaro, Era, and Delerium. All albums of these artists are must-haves for any New Age fan. :angel:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Steve Roach. He is very prolific, I recommend sampling prior to purchasing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Selby said:


> Steve Roach. He is very prolific, I recommend sampling prior to purchasing.


I'd recommend Dreamtime return.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've checked out a few. It's not for me.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Selby said:


> Steve Roach. He is very prolific, I recommend sampling prior to purchasing.


His best albums are ambient masterpieces, far removed from typical new age music. Anyway the term new age is often used very inconsistently.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jim Brickman has been mentioned. He's worth exploring (like e.g. David Lanz and Michael Jones), but I rate him lower than George Winston.

Not mentioned yet (I think) is keyboard player Michael Hoppe. He often collaborates with other instrumentalists. I recommend _Afterglow_ with cellist Martin Tillman and flautist Tim Wheater.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

DeepR said:


> ...the term new age is often used very inconsistently.


How true. I think the terminology for the New Age Genre is complicated.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Selby said:


> Steve Roach. He is very prolific, I recommend sampling prior to purchasing.


Steve is a composer with a very diverse range of compositional styles, all which can be labeled "New Age".

If you want pure ambient, then any of his _Immersion_ series albums are good, but his _magnum opus_ must certainly be _The Magnificent Void_. Or perhaps _Structures From Silence_, the album that propelled his career.

If you like Tribal music ( think didjeridu, with a helping of dumbek and rainstick and synth) then _Dreamtime Return_ is probably his best known work, although _Early Man_ deserves a recommendation.

If you want a bit more rhythm, then go for _Empetus_ or _Light Fantastic_ or the obscure _The Leaving Time_.(with Michael Shrieve)

He has done quite a few collaborative albums over the years, and among those I recommend are _Fissues_ with Alio Die, and _Well of Souls_ with Vidna Obmana.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Soundtracks can be New Age as well. From the amazing series Game of Thrones (composer Ramin Djawadi):


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Antiquarian said:


> Steve is a composer with a very diverse range of compositional styles, all which can be labeled "New Age".


This way almost anything that's electronic and not related to popular electronic/dance music could be labeled "new age". But I see this often. Some of Roach' music may have certain new age vibes, but overall it has a lot more to do with ambient music. Or is ambient new age music as well? It's certainly different from, for example, the artists mentioned by Iean. 
In fact, his best stuff is so good I consider it art music myself but that's another thing.


----------



## ggforuall (Nov 6, 2013)

I love her pieces. Very soothing..

-----------------------
THIS IS WHAT I'M LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW:
-Rapper DaBaby, dude who wears a diaper but can actually rap: www.audiomack.com/album/artist1984/billion-dollar-baby
-R.I.P. prodigy of Mobb Deep, Infamous album on repeat
-4:44 Jay-Z


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Boot Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

'fraid at this stage I am relegated to creating '_Old Age Music_.' :cheers:

Not that it's a bad thing - w/ age (sometimes) comes wisdom.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Vangelis did the music for Blade Runner. I remember the opening theme just blowing me out of the water.






Starts 30 seconds in.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> For the vocal side of New Age, aside from Enya (or quite possibly ahead of her): Moya Brennan (also known as Maire Brennan, Enya's sister), Loreena McKennitt and Connie Dover.


I wouldn't necessarily categorize Loreena McKennitt as "New Age." She has too many influences of folk, world, & tribal rythms in her music. I like a lot of her stuff and I think she has just an angelic voice. I'm not a big fan of New Age music. I've done a few variations on some George Winston themes when I was in High School and will submit that he definitely has some talent (I saw him live at Lincoln Center when I was in College). Overall, what you said about a few diamonds in a mountain of rock is exactly how I sum up this genre. I will look into some of the other artists you mentioned. You seem to have a good handle on a lot of those diamonds.



Iean said:


> As a collector of New Age CDs, my Top Seven artists of this genre are Enya, Enigma, Yanni, Jim Brickman, Kitaro, Era, and Delerium. All albums of these artists are must-haves for any New Age fan. :angel:


As well, I wouldn't put Enigma into the New Age category either. I don't know what I would call them. Perhaps electronic/ambiance? Just not New Age.

V


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

May I present my own New Age/Classical music here as well:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkzbohV191BuBX_h_r1M8hA


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have found one CD by Yanni that I really enjoy called "In My Time", anyone know of more of his work that is in that same inspiration?

I also love Vangelis, who I just discovered!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Vangelis is a good mention. I would add Dead Can Dance as a well known New age band (their early post punk albums are exception), and Lisa Gerrard's solo career, most of her music qualifies as New age.


----------



## Voltair (Oct 10, 2017)

Vronsky said:


> Vangelis is a good mention. I would add Dead Can Dance as a well known New age band (their early post punk albums are exception), and Lisa Gerrard's solo career, most of her music qualifies as New age.


Jumping in late and not having read all of the thread. Apologies.

Vangelis, as said, is perhaps the best know New Age artists, along with Enya but there a ton and like anything else it is all individual taste.

I like a lot of piano stuff so artists like Joseph Akins and Keven Keller are really good to me, Einaudi is up there as well. So many, Uwe Gronau is great sometimes and horrible others. And finally in my short list, pushing the boundaries of new age is Engima, simply incredible still.


----------



## Voltair (Oct 10, 2017)

The 1997 version of "Pure Moods" btw is a veritable who's who of New Age, if anyone cares to look it up, it's a great place to start.

Probably best new age with sax is (probably debatable as closer to jazz?):


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd like more piano focused New Age music as that's my main focus right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd like more piano focused New Age music as that's my main focus right now.
> 
> Thanks.


The post above yours with Ludovico Einaudi is well worth a listen, I bought a whole box.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'd like more piano focused New Age music as that's my main focus right now.
> 
> Thanks.


Liz Story - Solid Colors
George Winston - December
Mannheim Steamroller - Fresh Aire I


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Liz Story - Solid Colors
> George Winston - December
> Mannheim Steamroller - Fresh Aire I


Love *Winston*'s *December* so much I've added *Autumn* to my collection as well.

I'd had the complete Mannheim Steamroller - Fresh Aire collection, but then CDs happened, and all my records ended up in boxes, but I still have a sizeable collection of MS on CD and in my digital library; *I, V, Samplers 1 & 2, Interludes, Wildlife, Yellowstone*, and three of the *Christmas* albums. Used to have *Velveteen Rabbit* on cassette. I even have the sheet music for all the Interludes. I even saw them _in concert_ once.

Looks like I'm going to have to find some *Liz Story* to listen to.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Personally I found Mannheim Steamroller unlistenable. Too cloy, too precious, too plastic by half.

I was a professional record reviewer for ten years, and (again personally) found Liz Story and George Winston to be the shallow end of the new age piano pool. Here are some other names you could try:
* Richard Souther/Douglas Trowbridge
* Tim Story
* Kit Watkins
* Leah Waybright
* William Allaudin Mathieu 
* Fred Simon
* Barbara Higbie
* Harold Budd
* Deborah Martin
* Mark Rownd

There are a few hundred others if you have time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm only familiar with the early Mannheim Steamroller albums and they are beautifully produced with strong melodies. I can't speak for anything they've done after the early 80s.

I was never a big New Age listener but I used to follow some of the guitarists on Windham Hill including Alex DeGrassi, Michael Hedges, and Will Ackerman. And there was one European nylon string guitar album they re-released in the states called Soliloquy by David Qualey. It's a beautiful album of original material.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Not yet mentioned, but quite prolific is David Arkenstone. While considered mainly New Age, his music crosses so many genres he can't be pigeonholed. There's also Troika, a band of musicians who wish to remain anonymous, but whose music was written by David.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Sati Sauri - Poranek





Sati Sauri - Serce Me





Sati Sauri - Wieczna Muzyka


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't know much about new age music but I like this compilation album A New Age for New Age, Vol. 3. My favorite is Tilted Arc's June 10. The duo is Sophia Vastek and Sam Torres. Vastek is a classical pianist who recorded works by Boulanger, Michael Harrison, Cage, Dennehy.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Mannheim Steamroller
The Seven Stars of the Big Dipper
*


----------

